# Post pics of your king bettas



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

*I haven't seen to many king photo's around the on the site, and thought we should post them all in a thread together where we can compare and talk about are awesome fish. Say some interesting things about your fish.*

I love the king Betta so much, especially my two male Half moon kings. The first one is close to four inches( can't believe they had him in a little bowl) and super tame. My second is much smaller (2 1/2 I think) and I've only had him for a day so he is still timid and doesn't know me. I take forever to name my fish (it took me two years to find a name I liked for my cichlid)

My big king tamed super fast, He learned immediately that my hand means food, and he will even eat out of it (he will even jump out of the water some to grab the food) and follows me around the room. 

Does his caudal fin seem extra big to anyone? I've seen other half moon kings and they aren't as big. His fins are also a little shredded because I didn't know about plastic plants, so usually the caudal is slightly longer.










My silver iridescent dragon I just couldn't stop thinking of ever since I saw him O.O He is small, and it will be fun to watch him grow


----------



## WanderingWillow (May 6, 2011)

Hi! How cute! Your fish are adorable!
I'm new here and only have one betta, he is a king from petco named Gus. He is about 3 inches, maybe a little over. He is super sweet!
Here's Gus:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Both of you have gorgeous big boys! And copperarabian, I love your little dragon boy, so pretty <3

I'm picking up a Marble Dragon HMPK boy tomorrow. He's not a King, just a regular guy... but so lovely. I love kings and giants though and haven't had one for a long time. My last BIG betta was Anona, a Giant PK girl. She had some medical issues though and passed away after a few weeks. 

Have a pic of her  
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/18peices/004-10.jpg


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

WanderingWillow said:


> Hi! How cute! Your fish are adorable!
> I'm new here and only have one betta, he is a king from petco named Gus. He is about 3 inches, maybe a little over. He is super sweet!
> Here's Gus:



He's gorgeous, I absolutely love his coloration!

@fleetfish

I love green bettas, they are really pretty


----------

